# Let Them Eat Cake!



## mish (May 7, 2005)

*






World's Largest Wedding Cake: 15,032 Pounds*​ 
*Mohegan Sun Casino Attempts to Shatter the World Record in Guinness Book of World Records*

Today, at the New England Bridal Showcase, Mohegan Sun unveiled what it hopes will be the world's largest wedding cake. Measuring 17-feet tall and weighing 15,032 pounds, the seven-tiered cake is almost three-times the weight of the current record in the Guinness Book of World Records for the world's largest wedding cake.​ 
The Mohegan Sun wedding cake is vanilla flavored and decorated with bows and hearts. Ingredients include: 10,000 pounds of pound cake batter and 4,810 pounds of creamy frosting with a taste of vanilla and almond. Comparatively speaking, the cake weighs more than five Volkswagen Beetles and can feed up to 59,000 people.

Chef Lynn Mansel, Mohegan Sun's Executive Pastry Chef and resident "Michelangelo of batters and buttercream," began creating the cake on Sunday, February 1st in the Uncas Ballroom. Along 

with his team of 57 chefs and pastry artisans, Chef Mansel baked 700, 18x24 inch vanilla sheet cakes. Then, using frosting as cement, they created 200, five- and six-layered bricks, which were put together to form the tiers of the wedding cake. Steel discs were used as cake separators and two fork-lifts helped raise each tier as the wedding cake took shape.

The current record in the Guiness Book of World Records is 5,334-pounds, and was unveiled at Universal Studios, Orlando, Florida on June 12, 2003. The five-tiered cake, which measured 22-feet tall, celebrated the wedding of the animated characters Shrek and Fiona -- who were the main characters in the original Shrek movie -- and the opening of the new Shrek 4-D ride at Universal Studios.


----------



## crewsk (May 7, 2005)

That thing is HUGE!!!  I'll have to save this for my SIL, she makes wedding cakes & stuff. Wonder if she'd like to make one that size with 4 kids running around the house!!


----------



## middie (May 7, 2005)

oh wow it's a beautiful cake !! crewsk i think she'd rather tear her hair out lol. that's alot of time put into one cake.


----------



## mish (May 7, 2005)

The cake sounds as luscious as it looks too. Vanilla and almond, yum, yum. Imagine all the coffee you'd have to drink to go with.


COFFEE BUZZED


----------



## Maidrite (May 7, 2005)

Mish you are funny, and I sometimes feel like I have ate that cake !!!!!


----------



## mish (May 7, 2005)

Maidrite, too heck with Nouvelle Cuisine. Might as well have some ice cream too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 8, 2005)

How is the woman suposed to pop out of that sucker with so many layers??!!! I dont like it.   almost evil.


----------



## mish (May 9, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I dont like it.   almost evil.



Evil? It's a Wedding Cake, silly.


----------

